# Star Wars: The Old Republic - Tipps und Hinweise zum Beta-Wochenende



## AnnetteWieden (25. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: The Old Republic - Tipps und Hinweise zum Beta-Wochenende* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: The Old Republic - Tipps und Hinweise zum Beta-Wochenende


----------



## visitor (25. November 2011)

Noch ein Tipp von mir, loggt euch mit dem Betaclienten nochmal fix ein bevor es heute Abend los geht. Es gab seit gestern / vorgestern wieder ein recht großes Update.
Um 17:00 Uhr ist mit Sicherheit Stau angesagt.


----------



## DAmado (25. November 2011)

> PvP-Chat: /3 oder /pvp
> Handelschat: /3 oder /handeln



Ich vermute einfach mal das der PvP-Chat wohl eher die /2 hat denn doppelt die /3 wird es wohl kaum geben.


----------



## Tervo (25. November 2011)

Ich würde ja auch gerne testen, aber ich kann mich nicht mal über den Launcher anmelden und so leider auch nicht den Clienten laden immer die blöde Meldung: "Server reagiert nicht..."


----------



## KabraxisObliv (25. November 2011)

Oh, danke für die Erinnerungen. Geht ja heute schon los. 

@visitor: Na, hätte ich das mal früher gelesen, hehe.

Edit: 17:07 Uhr, Beta-Test dürfte gestartet sein, aber ich lade mit satten 7MB/s. Server scheinen momentan nicht sonderlich ausgelastet zu sein.


----------



## dodnet (25. November 2011)

Alle Server voll... geschätzte Wartezeit: minimal 1 Stunde


----------



## FlipSt4r (25. November 2011)

Ja war irgendwie zu erwarten, dass alles hoffnungslos überfüllt ist.
Na ja mal schauen


----------



## dasTir (25. November 2011)

Also ich habs jetzt schon mal ein wenig angespielt und muss sagen, ist eigentlich ganz nett. Nur die Ladezeiten beim ersten Start störten mich ein wenig. Oder beim Abmelden. Aber alles in Allem hatte ich bisher trotz vollem Server keine Probleme, außer vielleicht zuviele Leute im Gebiet


----------



## Luuux (25. November 2011)

Die deutschen Server sind alle voll; hab dann einen amerikanischen genommen 
Scheint erstmal sehr sehr vielversprechend zu sein, die Kämpfe z.B. laufen zwar ähnlich wie bei WoW und co. ab, machen aber irgendwie viel viel mehr Spaß, dasselbe gilt für die Quests. Ein super Pluspunkt für die Atmosphäre sind natürlich die komplett vertonten Quests, das finde ich richtig genial


----------



## Flynx (25. November 2011)

Menno....nach 3 Stunden testen, Leute, ich bin echt total entäuscht. Als SWG-Spieler hatte ich etwas erwartet was zumindest ein wenig gleichwertig, oder vllt ein wenig besser werden sollte, als das nun in die Jahre gekommende genannte.
Doch das was SWtoR bietet ist ein ewiger Questkrampf, total Fremdbestimmt und die Grafik ist sogar noch billiger, abgesehen von der schwachen Programmierung (der Charakter schwebt anstelle zu laufen, nach einem Kampf, für viele Meter weiter)
Was ein Nap!


----------



## Mad2Dx (26. November 2011)

Ich habe das letzte MMO einer hoffentlich bald aussterbenden Generation getestet.

Die Zeit ist kein Geld. Aber den einen nimmt das Geld die Zeit und den anderen die Zeit das Geld.

In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß bei SWTOR


----------



## Hawkins (26. November 2011)

Da jetzt gerade Serverdown ist hab ich mal zeit für ein kurzes Fazit:

Gestern waren alle EU Server hoffnungslos überfüllt, darum hab ich auf nem Ami server angefangen, ping war mit 120 auch ok, lags gab es keine.
Ich finde das Game bis jetzt ganz nett, erinnert sehr stark an die alten Knights of the Old Republic- Teile, besonders von der Grafik her die in swtor ja nicht viel besser ist 
Das voll vertonte Questing System finde ich super, damit machen Quests viel mehr Spaß als in WoW, wo man eh alle quests nur wegklickt und sie garnicht liest. 

Das Kampfsystem ist nicht so der bringer, man muss nonstop auf Skilltasten hämmern(zumindest als Schmuggler).

Ich bin am überlegen mir das Game schon rein wegen der Story und den quests zu kaufen und es quasi als Singleplayer RPG zu spielen.
Da jede Klasse ihre eigene Story hat gibt das viele Stunden Spielspaß auch wenn man nicht am "Endgame" Content teilnehmen will.


----------



## Mendos (26. November 2011)

Na toll, grad aufgestanden, 10 Minuten gespielt und nun Server down. Grad jetzt wo ich Zeit hab 

Im Prinzip spielt sich das Spiel wie WoW mit Story. Kaufen werd ich es mir glaub ich nicht. Die Story-Quests sind imho weit weg von denen aus KotoR und dafür dann monatlich zahlen ... eher nicht. Und bei den Entscheidungen ob gut oder böse merke ich bis jetzt (Lvl 13) keinen besonderen Effekt. Und ansonsten hebt es sich ausser dem Setting halt nicht großartig von anderen Titeln ab.

Schade. Hätten sie lieber nen KotoR 3 gemacht


----------



## Goldmann (26. November 2011)

Beste MMO was es gibt !!! Spielt sich Super und die Motivation ist nicht nur das Items sammeln und der lvl Aufstieg welchen man bei der Konkurrenz nur durch mobs kill erreichen kann vorwiegend. Sondern viel mehr ist die Story und Character Entwicklung bei SWtoR im Vordergrund welches im gewohnter einmaliger Bioware Qualität daher kommt. 
 "och ein Stunde geht noch ;D " diese Satz kommt einem unweigerlich wenn es um den Spielspass bei Star WArs the Old Republic geht !! 99,9 punkte.."aber auch nur weil sich die Fenster des infames nicht verschieben lassen wie bei Aion xD

Respect Bioware, Lucasarts,EA und alle die dran beteiligt waren. Ihr habt das Beste "Pferd" im Stall !!!

Hoffentlich ist es bald der 15-20th Dezember und die Collectors Edition kommt bei Zeiten !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bora (26. November 2011)

Was für ein Blender. Dieses Spiel ist erstaunlich durchschnittlich und gewöhnlich. Der Storymodus ist eher ein Blender als wirklich ein Feature. Denn egal was ich antworte ist doch alles Rubbeldikatz. Am Ende bekomme ich ein und dieselbe Mission aufs Auge gedrückt.

Ob ich nun "hell" oder "dunkel" bin ist nur ein Detail. Ich habe keinen Einfluss auf die Storyline. Einfach nur aufgestzt. Viel Lärm um nichts, denn am Ende gehe ich wieder "12 Eber töten".

SWTOR behauptet viel zu sein, wer jedoch an der Oberfläche krazt sieht ein WoW mit besserer Grafik, viel gutem Ton und Politur. Darunter ist absolute Innovationslosigkeit. 

Die Welt ist erstaunlich leblos, denn ausser den auf dich warteten Questmobs und anderen Spielern gibt es keine Lebewesen oder soziales Leben. NPCs sind fest verwurzelt, in den Wäldern gibt es kein Getier, welches ein EIgenleben führt. Da war WoW schon stimmungvoller wenn die Katz das Reh gejagdt hat.

Viel zu viele Hubs, bzw. Städte. Die sind trotz voller Server ziemlich tot. Und die NPCs sind wie gesagt in Stein gegossen.

Der grösste Spass sind die Flashpoints. Danach dachte ich mir, auf den Rest des Spiels kann ich verzichten, warum gibt es nicht nur diese gut inszenierten Events? Da kommt mal sowas wie Atmo und Spannung auf.

Vor 4-5 Jahren wäre das Spiel der absolute Brecher gewesen. Aber heute kenne ich das alles schon. Etliche Stunden mit diesen belanglosen Qs verbracht. Warum denn jetzt noch Mal nur mir Star Wars Musik?

Da hat Bioware nur eine Gelddruckmaschine like WOW programmiert. Aber das Genre bleibt in genau diesem Modus stecken. 

Abbestellt.


----------



## Arkadon (26. November 2011)

Ich finds Hammer  Hab mich jetz (auch wenn es mir schwer fällt) gebremst weiter zu spielen,will mir das dann für den Release aufheben.
Aber das reinschnuppern hat mich schon mal überzeugt.
Als erstes hab ich den Chat weggeblendet um richtig eintauschen zu können,auch die Aufgaben(ich schreib extra nicht Quest da ich finde Worte wie Raid/Quest/dailys machen die Stimmung in einem Rollenspiel zu nichte...) find ich gut (auch wenn der ein oder andere da rummeckert von wegen es würde eh nix bringen was man da drückt weil alles auf das selbe hinausläuft.)
Da möchte ich an andere MMOs erinnern wo man als kleiner Blödmann an ner Kirche anfängt und es überhaupt keine persönliche Story gibt.


So spiele jetzt ne Runde BF3 um nich in Versuchung zu  kommen mich doch nochmal einzuloggen


----------



## uLu_MuLu (26. November 2011)

Wo sieht man denn eigentlich den Server Status? Ich bin eingeloggt, aber der Start Button ist nonstop ausgegraut...!?


----------



## dodnet (26. November 2011)

Ich habs dann gestern auch geschafft ins Spiel reinzukommen und hab einige Stunden gespielt. Ich habe vorher noch nie ein MMO gespielt und z.B. WOW nur in irgendwelchen Videos gesehen. Ich habe mich gleich als weibliche Sith-Kriegerin ins Getümmel geworfen

Hier mal ein kurzes Fazit:

Die Steuerung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, hier fand ich vor allem den Einstieg total blöd - man wird einfach an den Anfang geschmissen und muss selbst sehen, wie man klarkommt, keine Hilfe nichts - außer einem kurzen Hinweis, dass man Rechtsklicken kann um sich zu drehen. Dementsprechend witzig sah auch der Startbereich aus, alle sind da nur planlos durch die Kante gehoppelt und auch die ersten Kämpfe waren reines Trial-and-Error. Aber wahrscheinlich ist das für MMO-Kundige dann weniger ein Problem.

Die Grafik finde ich ziemlich schwach. Ich habe bei mir in den Einstellungen eigentlich alles auf hoch gestellt (außer die Sichtweiten oder was das sein soll). Trotzdem sieht es ziemlich billig aus, vor allem in den Dialogen sieht man die niedrig aufgelösten Texturen bei den Charakteren, das sieht richtig billig aus. Die Umgebung, vor allem die Stadt in der ich war ist insgesamt auch ziemlich öde. Haufenweise nackte Wände und Boden und kaum Abwechslung. Ich habe natürlich noch nicht allzuviel gesehen, aber grad als Startbereich war das ziemlich enttäuschend.

Die Kämpfe sind einigermaßen fordernd (bin auch einmal hopsgegangen), insgesamt find ich es auf Dauer aber reichlich öde, weil man immer wieder gegen dieselben Typen kämpfen muss. Überall stehen Trüppchen von Gegner rum und greifen einen an, wenn man zu nahe herangeht oder man selbst angreift. Dadurch wirkt die Welt aber reichlich statisch. Die Kämpfe selbst sind dann reine Maus-/Tastenklick-Orgien, sehen aber wirklich gut aus, hier kommt dann richtig SW-Feeling auf.

Die Missionen die ich bisher hatte waren einigermaßen abwechslungsreich, aber vor allem die Nebenmissionen gehen doch einfach nur in die Richtung "renne dorthin, kille den, sammle dies ein und bring es zu dem". Vor allem die Karte fand ich da auch nicht besonders gut, da man die weder zoomen noch verschieben kann, dafür hat man überall Übergänge in die nächste Karte. Ich hab da teilweise die Orientierung verloren, weil man auf der Karte auch schlecht sieht, wo man hinlaufen kann (bei unterschiedlichen Etagen).

Zur Stabilität: Bei mir lief es die ganze Zeit ohne Probleme, das einzige was nicht funktionierte, war am Schluss der Beenden und der Ausloggen-Knopf, hier half nur Alt+F4. Aber das war sicher Absicht von Bioware 

Also ich bin insgesamt nicht ganz so begeistert, bin aber froh das mal kostenlos ausprobieren zu können. Gekauft hätte ich mir das Spiel bei monatlichen Gebühren wohl sowieso nicht. Wenn man es ohne monatliche Kosten spielen könnte, würde ich aber sicher die eine oder andere Zeit im Spiel verbringen.

PS: Die Bewegungen der Spielfiguren finde ich etwas stelzig. Vor allem meine Sith-Kriegerin rennt wie so ein kleines Mädchen, das sieht echt dämlich aus.


----------



## maxilink (26. November 2011)

mist, hab nich an die 2. welle gedacht, 17 stunden wartezeit auf meinem server^^


----------



## Sylabeth (27. November 2011)

Also mich hat das Spiel leider nicht überzeugt, obwohl ich mich darauf gefreut habe.
Die Grafik ist teils nicht auszuhalten, sieht einfach nicht toll aus, finde es sehr schade 
Könnte mir nicht vorstellen darin so abzusuchten wie zb. damals in Daoc und Co.
Die Chars kann man auch nicht wirklich individuel gestalten, die Frauen sind ziemlich hässlich, da würde ich eher einen Kerl spielen *g*
Die Quests sind super öde, renne dort hin, töten diesen, renne wieder zurück bla blub...
Die Fights sind auch nicht gerade spannend,hätte mir da eher solche Moves wie in Jk2 gewünscht, wo man das Lightsaber selber steuern kann und die Tricks rausfinden muss um gute Kombos hinzubekommen etc etc. Ist für mich keine Herrausforderung immer nur Taste 1-0 zu drücken 
Und so wirklich flüssig läuft es auch nicht, obwohl die Grafik echt lächerlich ist.
Man hätte mehr draus machen können, bin schon etwas enttäuscht, schade.

Aber wünsche allen viel Spass und viele gute Drops


----------



## Rabowke (27. November 2011)

Sylabeth schrieb:


> Ist für mich keine Herrausforderung immer nur Taste 1-0 zu drücken


Aha ... und in Skyrim WASD + Maustaste(n) ist jetzt die epische Herausforderung? 

Natürlich sind die ersten Missionen und ersten Gebiete absolut keine Herausforderung. Das alles dient, das ist bei jedem MMO so, als riesiges Tutorial.

Ich hab vorhin mit Level 10 & 11 Talon Irgendwas Instanz mit einem Kumpel gemacht. Die Instanz soll wohl für vier Personen ausgelegt sein, wir haben sie zu zweit gemacht. Bei den Bossen war es schon deutlich kniffliger als Soloquests, hier hat man in der Tat ein wenig 'Taktik' gebraucht ... sinnloses 1-0 hätte dir hier nicht weitergeholfen. 

Ansonsten find ich persönlich die Grafik seeehr gelungen & stimmig. Ich find sie auch deutlich besser als z.B. WoW, aber das ist wohl geschmackssache. Auf meinem System läuft ToR wirklich super, Strg+Shift+F zeigt unten Links in grün die FPS an ... im Schnitt 60-120fps, max. Details ... nur halt ohne AA, das wird wohl in der fertigen Version implementiert sein. Man soll wohl AA mit dem nVidia Inspector erzwingen können aber was solls.

Übrigens, ist das jetzt eigentlich 'cool' mit einer solarium'verwöhnten' Braut als Avatar seine Meinung über MMOs niederzuschreiben?


----------



## Sylabeth (27. November 2011)

Wenn du diese Grafik gelungen nennst, dann hast du wohl ein paar "Zockerjahre" verpennt mein Lieber.
Das ist kein Grund mein Äußeres zu beleidigen, ich habe hier nur meine Meinung über diese Beta bzw das Spiel geschrieben, wenn du mit so etwas nicht klar kommst, dann spare dir das Tastenschwingen 
Und NEIN das ist NICHT so bei jedem MMO, aber du hast wohl auch nur Wow gespielt 
Für mich persönlich ist das Spiel halt nichts! 

Und in Skyrim muss man schon etwas mehr machen als nur diese Tasten zu betätigen, aber wenn man von solchen Qualitätsspielen keine Ahnung hat dann tut es mir leid für dich


----------



## Medith (27. November 2011)

Also ich finde die Graphik auch gelungen (ich glaube der Vorredner sagt hier was von "Zockerjahre" doch scheint mir eher das er den Grund für den Still nicht verstanden hat, genauso wie bei WoW oder WAR, verblüffend das WoW mit seinem Still erfolgreicher ist als alle die es jemals mit was anderem versucht haben, und mal erlich , War,Wow, Swtor still ist doch immernoch charakteristischer als Daoc oder Crysis (Durchaus, nicht für einen schooter aber für ein MMo, da man der char charakteristischer aussehen muss)) , der Still passt auf jedenfall, nur etwas unschön das man bei Gesprächen die hochauflösenden Texturen hat und im Spiel nicht, merkt man da aber weniger da man sich bewegt. Naja graphik ist Ansichtssache. Man merkt es eben wenn man jemanden ankuken will. Hoffentlich gibts da mal eine Einstellung. Gameplay ist sehr schön, eben normales MMORPG, und wie bei den meisten größeren MMOs ist der Anfangsbereich eine Einführung (WoW, WAR, DAoC, Guild Wars, etc.) Diejenigen die noch nie ein MMO  gespielt haben uns sich über die Steuerung wundern oder ärgern sollten vieleicht eher ruhig sein, das eine ziemliche Standartsteuerung. Und nebenbei auch eine sehr Taktische, im Prinzip genauso wie bei Neverwinter, Baldursgate , Diablo etc, eben kein direktes Kampfsystem. Kenne keim MMO das so etwas hat (Außer Vindictus) selbst age of Conan ist da nur halb halb. Und zu den Skyrim kommentaren, ich habe Skyrim durchgespielt (naja insofern das möglich ist, Hauptquest fertig, Rebellions quest, 2 Gilden, und diverse andere , bin jetzt lv 33) Und als Krieger ist es leider wirklich nicht mehr als ein bischen Tastengeklicke, mit Schild wenigstens ein bischen anspruchvoller, aber an die taktische tiefe von Neverwinter oder anderen Spielen kommt es nicht ran. (Aber Skyrim ist trotzdem Sehr sehr gut!!) 
So tut mir leid für den langen Kommentar, aber einiges was ich hier gelesen habe hat doch schon sehr genervt. Das Spielsystem ist ein übliches (also nicht kritisieren, höchstens anmerken) Die Graphik geschmackssache. Jedem das seine


----------



## Rabowke (27. November 2011)

Sylabeth schrieb:


> Wenn du diese Grafik gelungen nennst, dann hast du wohl ein paar "Zockerjahre" verpennt mein Lieber.


Ich denke nicht das ich die Zockerjahre verpennt habe geschweige das du länger dabei bist. 

Ich hab bereits auf x86'er Boulder Dash auf Bernstein CRTs gespielt, d.h. ich bin seit Anfang an dabei. Das ändert aber nix an der Tatsache das ich die Grafik an sich stimmig und gelungen finde. Die Gesichter, die Sprachausgabe ( gut, keine Grafik ) und Look'n'Feel der Welt vermittelt mir persönlich ein gutes und gelungenes Gesamtbild. Vorallem die Gesichter inkl. der Augen suchen meiner Meinung nach bei einem MMO seines gleichen.



> Das ist kein Grund mein Äußeres zu beleidigen,


Wo liest du da eine Beleidigung? 



> Und NEIN das ist NICHT so bei jedem MMO, aber du hast wohl auch nur Wow gespielt


WoW hab ich länger gespielt, stimmt. Ich hab aber bereits Ultima Online, Everquest I & II sowie SW:G ( den 'Vorgänger' ) gespielt.



> Für mich persönlich ist das Spiel halt nichts!


Ist doch in Ordnung, meinst du das interessiert jetzt wen ernsthaft? Der eine mag es, der andere nicht ... so ist das Leben.



> Und in Skyrim muss man schon etwas mehr machen als nur diese Tasten zu betätigen, aber wenn man von solchen Qualitätsspielen keine Ahnung hat dann tut es mir leid für dich


 Ach, z.B.? Was genau musst du bei Skyrim beachten? 
Da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt. Craften & Co geht natürlich auch in einem MMO, wobei ich mich damit bei ToR noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt habe. 

Also der Anspruch von einem SP Game unterscheidet sich absolut nicht von einem MP ( MMO ) Spiel. Einzig und allein Dark Souls würde mir als Vertreter der 'anspruchsvollen' Spiele einfallen.

Aber wie bereits oben erwähnt: klär mich auf. Was bzw. wo genau ist Skyrim anspruchsvoll(er)?!


----------



## chbdiablo (27. November 2011)

Ich schalte mich mal in eure Diskussion ein:

Grundsätzlich finde ich, SWTOR macht vieles richtig. Natürlich ist es immernoch ein MMO, bei dem das Gameplay, Quests etc. eben MMO-typisch sind. Trotzdem setzt Star Wars dem ganzen mit den vollvertonten Quests, spannender Hauptstory etc seinen eigenen Stempel auf - ich freu mich auf das Spiel und werds auf jeden Fall spielen. (Wie lange ist natürlich eine andere Frage, ob TOR das Zeug zum Dauerbrenner hat, muss sich erst noch zeigen).

Die Grafik ist technisch natürlich nicht auf dem neuesten Stand, aber das ist doch auch völlig egal. Für ein MMO finde ich die Grafik gut, sie ist stimmungsvoll und bringt das Star Wars Flair gut rüber. Ich spiele auch heute noch einige alte Spiele mit miserabler Grafik lieber als viele der neuen Spiele, die zwar grafisch Top, aber Inhaltlich nur noch ein Schatten von früheren Spielen sind. Wenn mich Star Wars inhaltlich also überzeugt, dann ist mir die technische Qualität der Grafik völlig egal.

Zum Thema "Anspruch": Klar, in Skyrim gibt es ein Echtzeitkampfsystem und solche Sachen - aber ich behaupte, in einer Gruppe auf hohem Niveau zu spielen und dabei bei geringer Fehlertoleranz dauernd die richtigen Fertigkeiten aus 4 Leisten auszuwählen und alles sinnvoll einzusetzen ist anspruchsvoller als fast jedes Einzelspielerspiel. Dass dann auch noch 4, 8 oder noch mehr Leute zusammenarbeiten müssen kann mir auch kein Singleplayer bieten.


----------



## Sylabeth (27. November 2011)

@ Rabowke, ich empfinde das schon als eine rassistische und oberflächliche  Beleidigung, wenn du etwas gegen Farbige sagst, oder siehst du das anders? Das hat hier überhaupt nichts mit der Meinung zu tun!!! Absolut nicht, bleib einfach mal Sachlich, danke.
Um ehrlich zu sein langweilt es mich deine Kommentare zu lesen 
Ich habe genau wie jeder andere hier das recht meine Meinung zu äußern und muss mir da nicht von einem Fanboy reinreden lassen.


Ich hätte mir einfach mehr erwartet von so einem großen Namen und bin halt etwas enttäuscht. Das sich da einige angegriffen fühlen tut mir leid für diese Sensibilität :p Für mich wäre es kein monatliches Geld wert.
Und ja ich habe schon ziemlich viele Zockerjahre hinter mit, da kann so manch einer garnicht mithalten  bin damit aufgewachsen!!
Mich muss ein Spiel in den ersten Minuten und Stunden fesseln, sonst hat es bei mir wenig Chance. 
Mir hat damals die Kampftechnik in Jedi Knight 2 - 3 sehr sehr gut gefallen, habe diese Spiele bis zum umfallen gespielt! Die waren eifnach top!

Jeder hat halt einen anderen Geschmack und das ist zum Glück auch gut so.


----------



## Rabowke (27. November 2011)

Sylabeth schrieb:


> @ Rabowke, ich empfinde das schon als eine rassistische und oberflächliche  Beleidigung, wenn du etwas gegen Farbige sagst, oder siehst du das anders? Das hat hier überhaupt nichts mit der Meinung zu tun!!! Absolut nicht, bleib einfach mal Sachlich, danke.


Nochmal ... vllt. hab ich ja die Beleidung übersehen, aber was genau war jetzt eine Beleidigung deiner Person?
Doch nicht der Spruch mit solarium'verwöhnt', oder?   

Falls doch, dann entschuldige ich mich dafür ... aber beleidigend wars mMn immer noch nicht.



> Um ehrlich zu sein langweilt es mich deine Kommentare zu lesen


... auch das interessiert mich nicht wirklich, es ist ja nun nicht so als ob deine Zeilen vor Niveau und Argumenten nur so strotzen würden. Meine Fragen bzgl. Skyrim hast du ja immer noch nicht beantwortet ... das mal am Rande erwähnt. 



> Ich habe genau wie jeder andere hier das recht meine Meinung zu äußern und muss mir da nicht von einem Fanboy reinreden lassen.


Verbietet es dir jemand? Nein. So wie du das Recht hast deine Meinung hier zu äußern, so haben andere das Recht deinen Text wiederum zu kommentieren ... Diskussionsforum werf ich einfach mal in den Raum.

Übrigens find ich den Vorwurf 'Fanboy' lustig, vor diesem Beta WE war ich der Meinung das ToR schrott ist. Dazu findet man hier auch Beiträge von mir. Ich hab vor Wochen an einer 30 tägigen Beta teilnehmen dürfen und da wirkte das Produkt absolut unfertig und mau.

Das Beta WE jetzt hat mich wiederum überzeugt ... d.h. also wenn ich Fanboy wäre, hätte ich es vor einigen Tagen nicht noch zerrissen.



> Ich hätte mir einfach mehr erwartet von so einem großen Namen und bin halt etwas enttäuscht. Das sich da einige angegriffen fühlen tut mir leid für diese Sensibilität :p Für mich wäre es kein monatliches Geld wert.


Ist doch absolut in Ordnung, ich glaube nicht das sich hier jemand von dir ernsthaft 'getroffen' fühlt ... darum ist der Hinweis bzgl. Sensibilität unangebracht. Entweder es macht einem Spass, oder eben nicht.

Mir und ein paar anderen scheint es Spass zu machen, eben weil es ein paar Dinge sehr viel besser macht als andere MMOs, wie eben eine bislang dichte Geschichte, man könnte meinen man spielt Kotor 3  ... auch die Gruppendialoge sind für ein MMO ziemlich clever, so hat man nicht das Gefühl allein zu sein sondern eben in einer Gruppe zu agieren.

Gibt es andere MMOs mit Gruppendialoge? Mir fällt im Moment keines ein.



> Mir hat damals die Kampftechnik in Jedi Knight 2 - 3 sehr sehr gut gefallen, habe diese Spiele bis zum umfallen gespielt! Die waren eifnach top!


... ToR will kein JK sein, sondern ein Nachfolger zu KotOR, garniert mit MMO Elementen und später eben 'epische' Schlachten. Allerdings kann ich dir natürlich nicht sagen ob es diesen roten Faden der eigenen Geschichte so toll weiterspinnt wie bis Level 12 ( mein Char ), es kann ja sein das es irgendwann nachlässt und ein 0815 MMO wird. 

Bislang hingegen erzählt es eine tolle Geschichte ... und darauf kommt es ja an, oder?


----------



## Witchfinder (27. November 2011)

Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu, hoffe ich werde nicht gleich von allen Seiten zerrissen 
Ich habe jetzt auch einige Stunden die Beta getestet und muss sagen, dass ich etwas enttäuscht bin. Klar SWTOR macht einiges richtig, aber vom Hocker reißt es mich in keinster Weise. Warum?:
Angefangen bei der Charerstellung fehlen mir zunächst Personalisierungsmöglichkeiten. Gerade hier sollte man etwas mehr erwarten können, ging doch bei Mass-Effekt auch Prima..
Die Grafik macht imo einen blassen Eindruck. Ich persönlich fand gerade die Aussenareale ziemlich steril und lieblos, das machen viele andere MMOs wesentlich besser. Auch die Farbwahl gefällt mir nicht, man weiß nie so richtig, ob man jetzt ein Comic spielt oder ob es doch "realistisch" wirken soll. Auch die Animationen der Charactere gefallen mir nicht. D.h. wie die Spielfigur rumläuft sieht doch irgendwie nach
Stock im Hintern aus  Dir bisherigen Effekte die ich begutachten konnten, d.h. Zauber oder Skills waren ebenso nur Durchschnitt. 
Sound ist klasse und athmosphärisch, da kommt schon SW-Feeling auf. Auch schön, dass die Dialoge vertont sind und das von Bioware bekannte Dialogsystem gibt Identifikationsmöglichkeiten mit der eigenen Spielfigur.
In Sachen Gameplay leider wieder die alte 0-8-15 Thematik wie sie leider viel zu viele MMOs verwenden. Taste1 = Skill1 usw. wird halt doch langsam altbacken. Das machen andere MMOs wesentlich besser und gerade mit dem Lichtschwert wäre mehr drin gewesen. Ich vermisse Action 
Auch das man durch Gegner und ander Spieler durchrennen kann ist in Hinsicht auf PVP ein Manko.
Schade, ich habe wesentlich mehr erhofft von dem Game, vorallem als Freund des SW-Universums


----------



## hiro-protagonist (27. November 2011)

So ich konnte Samstagabend auch mal reinschauen und muss sagen das es mir sehr gefällt. Vielleicht haut es einen nicht so vom Stuhl wie Skyrim z.B. damit will ich nicht die Spiele direkt verlgeichen, sondern mehr die Begeisterung. Dennoch haben die ersten Stunden total Spaß gemacht. Klassen-Questreihe, normale Quests, Gruppenberiche und Miniquests sind wirklich gut verpackt. Da stört einen das X davon, y hiervon nicht so sehr. Wobei es auch einfach klassische MMO Quests sind. Skyrimähnliche Inhalte "glaube ich lassen sich so nicht verpacken. Vor allem schwer wenn man Gruppen bilen möchte. Aber egal, abderes Thema. Ich habe es mir nach beenden des Games vorbestellt und freu mich schon drauf. Auch die erste Modifizierbare Waffe als Quest-Reward, das Sammeln von Ehrenmarken durch PvE Content, wofür man schickes Equipment bekommt, finde ich schonmal nett. Hoffe hier geht und kommt noch mehr 

Ich empfand es allerding sauch so, das Bioware hier ganz bewusst klassische MMO Spielinhalte, in einer MMO tauglichen und soliden Grafikengine zu entwickeln. Ich glaube auch das Prinzip wird saufgehen. Gewagte gänzlich neue MMO Titel setzten wohl ein Höheres Risiko zum Flopp als gute alte Standardkost. Manchmal will man lieber ne Currywurst + Pommes mit nem kühlen Bier als Boeuf Bourguignon gefolgt von einer Crème brûlée mit einem Douro.  Mist, jetzt hab ich Hunger!


----------



## McDrake (27. November 2011)

Bin froh, dass ich ein paar Stunden testen konnte.
Praktisch keine Lags, keine Bugs die mir aufgefallen wären und angenehmes Spielprinzip.
Auch dass man sich wirklich böse anstellen kann, gefiel mir sehr.

Die Grafik hat mich allerdings ein wenig enttäuscht. Das muss ich zugeben.
Klar erwatet man kein Age of Conan. Aber mit gegenüber spielte meine Frau grad ein wenig WOW und reiste durch einen Dschungel.
Und da war alles sehr liebevoll gestaltet und detailiert.
Natürlich kann auch ich erst von der Startregion reden. Und so eine Ausgrabunsstätte auf einem öden Planeten gibt halt nicht viel her 
Hier läge sicherlich noch mehr drin, ohne den Stil des Spiel zu zerstören.

So oder so bin ich frohen Mutes und freue mich auf den 20.12.


----------



## Medith (27. November 2011)

@Witchfinder, mal ne frage, welche MMos hast du den im Auge wenn du sagt das Sie ein wesentlich besseres Kampsystem haben?... Kenne nur wenige die sich unterscheiden, Age of Conan, wobei der unterschied nur gering ist, Vindictus (oder andere Hack and slay) finde ich hingegen zu wenig strategisch. Was deine Kritik an der Farbe angeht kann ich zustimmen, wirkt oft etwas blass, ich denke das war deren kompromiss zwischen realismus und comic. Trifft auch auf die landschaften zu, sie sind nie übertrieben gestalltet, was eben auch so manchmal leblos wirkt. Hoffe spätere Level sehen besser aus. Das man durch gegner hindurchlaufen kann ist aber auch sehr gängig, ich kenne gerade mal War als neueres Spiel das dem klassischen model folgt und ein kollisionsystem hat. (auch nur im PvP) Wäre doch mal neugierig auf welche MMos sich hier viele beziehen? O.o  Das Kampfsystem finde ich nebenbei wie immer schön, ist eben wie in Kotor (nur ohne pause) , schön strategisch.


----------



## weenschen (27. November 2011)

Meine Wertung:

Das Spiel ist absolut solide und passt sich nahtlos an das Erfolgsrezept WoW an. Bioware hat mit viel Geld und wenig Mut zum Risiko kommerziell sicher alles richtig gemacht. Old Republic macht Spass und spielt sich flüssig. Grafik und Spielverständnis sind massentauglich verpackt. Erlaubt mir den Vergleich; SWTOR ist wie ein Burger bei Mäces...jeder mag die Aussage werten, wie er möchte.

Eine Innovation ist es allergings nicht. Kampfsystem, Quests und Steuerung sind wohlbekannt und bis auf die Vertonung ist alles schon mal da gewesen. Aber ich glaube das war jedem von uns vorher klar. Was genau will man auch programmieren? Innovatives Kampfsystem ala AoC brachte keine Millionen vor die Bildschirme. Tolle Animationen wie in Aion ebenfalls nicht. Grenzenlose Freiheit des Sandbox SWG leider auch nicht. Eine Kombination aller positiven Aspekte würde die meisten Leute gleich überfordern.

So wie Bioware und Lucas Arts es nun mit SWTOR macht, ist es nicht falsch. Gewünscht hätte ich mir persönlich allerdings was anderes. 

Also ihr Lieben, bis zum pre Release.

Tot den Sith!


----------



## Longinos (27. November 2011)

Jeder WOWler dürfte sich auf anhieb in SWTOR zurechtfinden, sprich SWTOR ist genau so bediener freundlich wie WOW!!!
Die Grafik von SWTOR ist Bioware Typisch stimmig aber eben auch veraltet(WoW sah bei erscheinen nicht schlechter oder besser aus und das ist schon ein parr Jahre her)! Ich frage mich warum man da nicht noch ein parr Millionen mehr hinein gesteckt hat, schlieslich wird/soll dieses spiel über Jahre Geld einbringen und die Grafik könnte SWTOR um ein parr Jahre länger am leben erhalten sprich genau das gegenteil bewirken.

Die Grafik wird der Vertonung,Quest´sbei weitem nicht gerecht^^ 

http://www.pcgames.de/Crysis-2-PC-213107/News/Project-D-Trailer-CryEngine-3-laesst-im-MMORPG-die-Grafikmuskeln-spielen-Update-856605/

Von einem Bioware Spiel mit dieser Grafik Qualität Träume ich, dann würde einfach alles passen.
Dann könnte man enlich sagen, hach enlich ein Bioware Spiel mit gewonnt Stimmigen Grafik die auch Zeitgemäß ist und der guten Dialoge Quests gerecht wird.


----------



## Mendos (27. November 2011)

So. Ich hab grad mit meinem Sith Marodeur Stufe 19 das Beta-Wochenende für mich beendet. Daher nun mein Fazit:

Was soll man sagen, ein für die heutige Zeit typisches MMORPG. Außer den Story-Quests und der Star Wars Lizenz bietet es absolut keine Neuerungen oder Alleinstellungsmerkmale gegenüber der Konkurrenz. Seit WoW scheinen sowieso alle MMORPGs nurnoch Clones davon zu sein, nur eben mit anderem Setting. Man vergleiche dazu mal die Zeiten von UO oder Meridian 59.

Die Story-Quests bzw. die Story an sich sind ein guter Ansatz, können aber weiterhin nicht annähernd mit KotoR oder anderen SP RPGs mithalten, sind also allenfalls Mittelmaß. Vorallem will der Funke der Story nicht so richtig überspringen, so daß man unbedingt wissen will, wie es weitergeht. Für jemanden der bevorzugt SP RPGs spielt, wie mich, wird das nicht reichen, um ihn bei der Stange zu halten. Offenbar nun auch die letzte Disziplin von Bioware, in der sie nur noch Mittelmaß sind. Schade. Gut, kann sein, daß es später besser wird, aber wenn der Anfang schon so zäh ist ...

Technisch wirkt es etwas altbacken, aber das könnte ich verschmerzen. Richtig enttäuscht war ich aber von dem Charakter-Editor. Hallo? Da hatte man in Dragon Age ja weit mehr Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten und gerade in einem MMORPG möchte ich möglichst individuell aussehen.

Alles in allem also ein solides MMORPG mit nettem Story-Aufsatz. Und genau da liegt das Problem von SW-TOR. Denn sie wollen monatlich Gebühren für das Spiel und ich zweifle aktuell daran, daß genügend Leute bereit sind, ein Abo einzugehen. Ich schätze es wird auf lange Sicht den gleichen Weg gehn wie HdRO und irgendwann auf Free 2 Play umgestellt werden.

Ich hatte mir von dem Spiel mehr erhofft aber bereits etwas in der Art erwartet. Kaufen werde ich es mir daher also definitv nicht.


----------



## Witchfinder (27. November 2011)

Medith schrieb:


> @Witchfinder, mal ne frage, welche MMos hast du den im Auge wenn du sagt das Sie ein wesentlich besseres Kampsystem haben?... Kenne nur wenige die sich unterscheiden, Age of Conan, wobei der unterschied nur gering ist, Vindictus (oder andere Hack and slay) finde ich hingegen zu wenig strategisch. Was deine Kritik an der Farbe angeht kann ich zustimmen, wirkt oft etwas blass, ich denke das war deren kompromiss zwischen realismus und comic. Trifft auch auf die landschaften zu, sie sind nie übertrieben gestalltet, was eben auch so manchmal leblos wirkt. Hoffe spätere Level sehen besser aus. Das man durch gegner hindurchlaufen kann ist aber auch sehr gängig, ich kenne gerade mal War als neueres Spiel das dem klassischen model folgt und ein kollisionsystem hat. (auch nur im PvP) Wäre doch mal neugierig auf welche MMos sich hier viele beziehen? O.o  Das Kampfsystem finde ich nebenbei wie immer schön, ist eben wie in Kotor (nur ohne pause) , schön strategisch.


 
Also bezüglich Kampfsystem gefiel mir persönlich DCUO sehr gut, würde es auch heute noch zocken, wenn es nicht so einen massiven Content-Leak im Endgame gäbe. Ich weiß nicht, ob du mit der der Steuerung vertraut bist, läuft aber in etwa so ab. Linke Maustaste = Nahkampf-Angriff, Rechte Maustaste = Fernkampfangriff und Slot 1-6 Skills, d.h. Zauber und Ähnliches, Shift fürs Blocken. Dabei musste man halt Combi machen alà Darksiders oder God of War und Konsorten. Also schon sehr action lastig, aber auch nicht so simpel wie ein Hack and Slay und gerade im PVP sehr Spielerskill-lastig. Sowas wäre natürlich genial gewesen mit Lichtschwert und Machtangriffen 
Obendrein konnte man halt die unterschiedlichsten Combos skillen und es gab eigentlich nie so etwas wie eine Ideal-Skillung für Damageoutput oder so.


----------



## visitor (28. November 2011)

Ich weiss nicht was ihr alle zu meckern habt. Als erstes fällt positiv auf, dass das Spiel absolut rund läuft. Keine Lags, keine fps-Einbrüche, keine Bugs (mir jedenfalls nicht aufgefallen) - das ist ein Status den andere Spiele selbst nach jahrelangem Betrieb noch nicht erreicht haben!

Gut, mit der Grafik gewinnt man heutzutage keinen Blumentopf mehr, andersrum find ich das Anfangsgebiet sehr schön gestaltet - kann ja nicht jedes MMO aussehen wie AoC. Mehr hab ich leider nicht sehen können, bin gespannt was da noch kommt.

Das generell bei der Steuerung und der Art des Gameplays keine großen Neuerungen gekommen sind war abzusehen. Als 1. muss so ein Spiel genug Geld abwerfen um bestehen zu können, und da scheint clonen der beste Weg zu sein - siehe Rift, die machen das auch recht erfolgreich.

Ich persönlich habe festgestellt dass ich ein wenig MMO-müde bin, weil irgendwo läufts ja doch immer aufs Gleiche hinaus. Dafür gefiel mir aber das frische Setting und die toll inszenierte Story! 

Wird auf jeden Fall vorbestellt, allein schon weil ich wissen muss wie es weiter geht


----------



## Belgium (28. November 2011)

Mein Fazit, ich find es hebt sich doch ab vom MMO Eintopf, insbesondere das alles vertont ist (fand ich schon bei Age of Conan toll, Anfangsgebiet in Tortage alles vertont im Hauptteil dann etwas weniger, leider), dann die Begleiter erinnern mich auch ein bissel an Dragon Age (sie reden mit einem und ja man kann deren Beliebtheit irgendwie steuern durch die Entscheidungen die man trifft). Der Sound, typisch Star Wars vom Laser bis zur Musik Klasse. Ok die Grafik kann nicht mit Age of Conan mithalten, is aber stimmig und passt schon, es ist nicht hässlich. Ich mag den Stil. Und ja es erfindet nicht wirklich alles neu, alles hat es irgendwie gegeben, das is klar. Nach WoW is es aber mal was anderes, Age of Conan spiel ich noch...ja mal guckn von wegn The Old Republic.


----------



## Ruffnek (28. November 2011)

Find die Grafik nicht unbedingt häßlich aber doch recht lieblos. Das mit der Story ist klasse gemacht aber das ewige rumgelaufe nervt gewaltig. So muß man besonders am Anfang immer zwischen Jeditempel und Questort hin und her reisen.  Unterm Strich ist es ne alternative zu WoW aber nicht unbedingt besser. Hätte etwas mehr erwartet .. aber ist ok


----------



## ddanny1008 (28. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ach, z.B.? Was genau musst du bei Skyrim beachten?


 
Da es noch keine Antwort gab, übernehme ich das mal. 

Also ich spiele Skyrim momentan das erste mal durch, als reiner Magier, der nur mit Magie kämpft. Und ich muss sagen, es beansprucht mich auf jeden Fall mehr als ToR. 
Warum? 
Ganz einfach, weil ich zielen und gegnerischen Zaubern und Pfeilen ausweichen muss. Wenn ich zum beispiel meinen Feuerball (Flächenzauber) abfeure, muss ich am besten so zielen, dass ich mehrere Ziele auf einmal treffe. Was nicht immer einfach ist, da sich die Gegner bewegen. Vor allem mit direkten Zaubern wie Feuerblitz, Eisstachel und Blitz, ist es meiner Meinung nach recht anspruchsvoll, in der Hitze des Gefechts, zu treffen.
Es gibt noch paar Kleinigkeiten, aber das sind eigentlich die wichtigsten Sachen, die das Spiel für mich anspruchsvoller machen, als ToR.

Na ja, vielleicht Spiele ich auch einfach eigenartig, so dass das Spiel nur für mich anspruchsvoll ist ^^
Aber ich wollte die einfach mal deine Frage beantworten.
_____________________________________________________________________________________

So, und nun zum Thema:

Ich bin ein kompletter Neueinsteiger, was Star Wars Spiele angeht und durfte erste mal am Wochenende eins Spielen.
Ich war erst geschockt, da die Grafik doch recht alt aussah, aber ich kann nur sagen, dass man sich recht schnell daran gewöhnt, weil die Grafik
einfach passt und stimmig ist.
Das Spiel macht richtig Spaß, besonders die Dialoge bei den Quests gefallen mir. Ich habe eine Zeitlang WoW gespielt und daher musste ich mich daher auch nicht lange an ToR gewöhnen. 
Was mir nicht gefällt, sind die Gesichter. Bei manchen sieht es halt einfach zu puppenhaft aus und ich wünschte mir ein bisschen mehr Details, damit die Gesichter lebendiger aussehen. 
Was ich auch recht schade fand, dass ToR ein bisschen rüber kommt, wie WoW mit anderem Setting. WoW ist ein tolles Spiel, keine Frage, aber ich will endlich was neues, was innovatives und meiner Meinung hätte ToR da vielleicht mal eine andere Richtung einschlagen können.
Ich selber, werde das Spiel nicht kaufen, weil sich die monatlichen Gebühren, in meinen Augen, für das Spiel nicht lohnen. Bei einer einmaligen Zahlung hätte ich sicher zugegriffen, aber so nicht. 

Ich glaube, das Spiel wird nicht lange mit diesem Bezahlmodell durchhalten und schon bald auf das F2P-Modell zurückgreifen. Ich hab es immer noch am liebsten, einmalig für meine Spiele zu bezahlen und zocken zu können, wann ich will.

mfg

Danny


----------



## Sheggo (29. November 2011)

weenschen schrieb:


> Meine Wertung:
> 
> Das Spiel ist absolut solide und passt sich nahtlos an das Erfolgsrezept WoW an. Bioware hat mit viel Geld und wenig Mut zum Risiko kommerziell sicher alles richtig gemacht. Old Republic macht Spass und spielt sich flüssig. Grafik und Spielverständnis sind massentauglich verpackt. Erlaubt mir den Vergleich; SWTOR ist wie ein Burger bei Mäces...jeder mag die Aussage werten, wie er möchte.
> 
> ...


 dem kann ich mich so anschließen. bis auf den letzten Satz! du dreckiger Republikaner!!! 

SWTOR ist halt auf den Mainstream zugeschnitten. jeder Hartz4ler, der nicht mal seine Socken waschen kann, kann damit umgehen...
das mag kommerziell vorteilhaft sein und auch für die Spielerzahlen, ich persönlich bevorzuge allerdings komplexere Kost.
Story, Atmosphäre und "Star Wars" kommen gut rüber. der Umgang mit Crew und deren Fähigkeiten kann vermutlich auch auf Dauer beschäftigen.

aber ich grinde auch mal gerne. da man aber kaum XP fürs Töten von Mobs bekommt (entdecken eines neuen Gebiets bringt irgendwie das doppelte?!) und es durch einfaches klicken von 1...0 auch nicht wirklich spannend ist, bleibt einem nur "Story" (Flashpoints hab ich am WE nicht mehr geschafft auszuprobieren).
ich fürchte, dass es ähnlich wie bei AoC wird: mir hat das Spiel sehr viel Spaß gemacht bis zur Stufe 80. und dann war plötzlich der Content weg...

mein Fazit: ich werde es mir zu Release holen, werde mir einen gemütlichen Clan suchen und mich dann überraschen lassen, wie lange es mich beschäftigen kann...
Trotzdem hätte ich mir immernoch lieber eine KotOR 3 gewünscht!


----------



## Rabowke (29. November 2011)

Sheggo schrieb:


> SWTOR ist halt auf den Mainstream zugeschnitten. jeder Hartz4ler, der nicht mal seine Socken waschen kann, kann damit umgehen...das mag kommerziell vorteilhaft sein und auch für die Spielerzahlen, ich persönlich bevorzuge allerdings komplexere Kost. Story, Atmosphäre und "Star Wars" kommen gut rüber. der Umgang mit Crew und deren Fähigkeiten kann vermutlich auch auf Dauer beschäftigen.


... muss so eine Ausdrucksweise sein? Warum muss in so einem Kontext jetzt wieder von "Hartz4ler" gesprochen werden?
Es gibt durchaus berufstätige Spieler die auch gerne MMOs spielen und eben kein Asia Grinder haben wollen, wo man nur Dinge erreicht wenn man viel Zeit für viele stupide Dinge aufwendet.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, früher hab ich auch gerne Zeit für Raids aufgewandt ... mit 40 Leuten durch Molten Core war schon eine logistische Meisterleistung. 

Mittlerweile hab ich nicht mehr so viel Zeit und kann damit durchaus leben, dass ich mit weniger Zeit eben nicht 100% des Inhalts bzw. den besten Loot bekomme.

Ergänzend dazu, welches MMO ist komplex? Das einzige was mir jetzt einfällt wäre Star Wars:Galaxy gewesen, aber sonst? Anspruchsvoll werden die meisten MMOs doch erst im Endgame bzw. 'damals' war Scholo & Strat in WoW durchaus eine Herausforderung.

Aber das mal nur am Rande zum Thema "Arbeitslose & MMOs".



> ich fürchte, dass es ähnlich wie bei AoC wird: mir hat das Spiel sehr viel Spaß gemacht bis zur Stufe 80. und dann war plötzlich der Content weg...


Ist das nicht bei jedem MMO der Fall bzw. das Problem? 



> mein Fazit: ich werde es mir zu Release holen, werde mir einen gemütlichen Clan suchen und mich dann überraschen lassen, wie lange es mich beschäftigen kann...


Dito ... wobei ich mir nicht mal einen Clan suchen werde sondern lediglich mit einem Kumpel spielen werde.



> Trotzdem hätte ich mir immernoch lieber eine KotOR 3 gewünscht!


Hmm, lieber ist relativ ... beides würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Sheggo (29. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aha ... und in Skyrim WASD + Maustaste(n) ist jetzt die epische Herausforderung?
> 
> Natürlich sind die ersten Missionen und ersten Gebiete absolut keine Herausforderung. Das alles dient, das ist bei jedem MMO so, als riesiges Tutorial.
> 
> Ich hab vorhin mit Level 10 & 11 Talon Irgendwas Instanz mit einem Kumpel gemacht. Die Instanz soll wohl für vier Personen ausgelegt sein, wir haben sie zu zweit gemacht. Bei den Bossen war es schon deutlich kniffliger als Soloquests, hier hat man in der Tat ein wenig 'Taktik' gebraucht ... sinnloses 1-0 hätte dir hier nicht weitergeholfen.


 das ist doch aber das typische an WOW. man kann sich im Netz ein Tutorial für eine INI durchlesen und wenn man sich dran hält, ist es einfach zu schaffen. wenn ich aber zielen, ausweichen, Reichweitenvor-/nachteile nutzen kann und muss, wird das ganze viel komplexer und (für mich) interessanter.

ich habe einige Jahre Neocron gespielt. und ja, es war verbuggt und es gab keine wirklichen INIs. aber man konnte im PVP ganze Gegnergruppen als Drohner oder Sniper ausschalten, wenn man geschickt war. es gab Gewehre mit 100m+ Reichweite und man konnte das Gelände immer irgendwie nutzen. dagegen hatte man im Nahkampf (<20m) keinerlei Chance (wenn man es nicht schafft zu stealthen und fliehen). einfach eine ganz andere Liga; aber halt zu speziell (und kaputt gepatched) und daher nicht erfolgreich


----------



## Rabowke (29. November 2011)

ddanny1008 schrieb:


> [...]


Danke dir erstmal ... aber ich persönliche finde SP Spiele an sich in 95% der Fälle nicht anspruchsvoller als MP bzw. MMOs. Die Möglichkeiten in einem SP Spiel sind immer limitiert, irgendwann liegt jeder Gegner am Boden.

Bei einem MMO bist du meistens auf vier andere Spieler angewiesen, d.h. ein funktionsfähiges Gruppenspiel ist Voraussetzung. Bei Raids, sprich 10 Leute, liegt diese Hürde sogar noch deutlich höher.

Das wollte ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen. Die Lernkurve ist bei den meisten MMOs eben sehr viel flacher, aufgrund der Masse an Inhalten und ähnliches. Die ersten 10 Level in WoW kannst du quasi mit WASD + 1-3 erfolgreich erledigen, Raids im Endgame hingegen benötigen deutlich mehr Klassenkenntnis und vorallem Movement. Rede mal mit aktiven WoW Spielern die das Endgame im heroischem Modus betreiten, ich glaub die Grinsen über den Anspruch eines Skyrims.


----------



## Sheggo (29. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... muss so eine Ausdrucksweise sein? Warum muss in so einem Kontext jetzt wieder von "Hartz4ler" gesprochen werden?


 in erster Linie gings mir um Leute, die es nicht mal schaffen, ihre Socken zu waschen. ja es gibt natürlich auch intelligente Hartzer und welche die arbeiten wollen. habe nichts anderes behauptet.


----------



## Rabowke (29. November 2011)

Sheggo schrieb:


> in erster Linie gings mir um Leute, die es nicht mal schaffen, ihre Socken zu waschen. ja es gibt natürlich auch intelligente Hartzer und welche die arbeiten wollen. habe nichts anderes behauptet.




Ich frag nochmal: was hat so eine Ausdrucksweise bzw. dieser Begriff in so einer Diskussion zu suchen?


----------



## Svatlas (29. November 2011)

Finde es immer amüsant wie Leute sich das Wort Harz 4 für Ihre eigene Inkompetenz zu nutzen machen wollen. Aber das gehoert doch garnicht hier hin in eine solche Diskusion.

Wer über eine Beta meckert oder über die Grafik in Star Wars, sollte sich nen neuen Rechner kaufen oder seine Grafikarte im Real Life mal auswechseln. Das was zu sehen ist für ein MMO echt Top. Es ist nicht perfekt aber das erwartet man von einem MMO einfach nicht, wer schon länger MMOs spielt weis das. (12Jahre)

Die Story die Sprachausgabe die Atmosphäre bis dato ist 1a und da kann ein WoW einpacken. Wie weit die Vertonung geht etc ka aber der 1 eindruck der Beta und vom Spiel kam damals WoW nicht heran.

Obs ein Killer wird keine Ahnung aber potenzial hat es und wers nicht spielen will, soll das spielen was er mag, aber nicht andere soziale Schichten in eine Diskusion einbringen. Das nenn man auch Diskriminierung. Da sollte sich jeder schämen der das macht!!!

Zum ewigen leidigen Thema WoW vs ????? Wers toll findet solls spielen aber nicht ständig Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen........ Der eine mag Birnen der andere Äpfel. Wow ist defentiv nicht mehr das mass allerdinge! Die Zeiten sind vorbei.


----------



## McDrake (29. November 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Wer über eine Beta meckert oder über die Grafik in Star Wars, sollte sich nen neuen Rechner kaufen oder seine Grafikarte im Real Life mal auswechseln. Das was zu sehen ist für ein MMO echt Top. Es ist nicht perfekt aber das erwartet man von einem MMO einfach nicht, wer schon länger MMOs spielt weis das. (12Jahre)


 
Wie schon vorher geschrieben, fand ich zumindest das Startgebiet der Fraktionen nicht sonderlich schön.
Da sieht WOW in gewissen Gegenden um einiges hübscher und detaillierter aus.
Und ich hab da einen direkten Vergleich gemacht, mit einem zwei Jahre alten Mittelklasse-PC, auf dem meine Frau WOW spielt und meinem neuen Rechner, welcher einiges mehr leisten kann. 

Aber über die Beta selber kann ich nur positives Berichten und freu mich aufs Game.


----------



## Vordack (29. November 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Wer über eine Beta meckert oder über die Grafik in Star Wars, sollte sich nen neuen Rechner kaufen oder seine Grafikarte im Real Life mal auswechseln. Das was zu sehen ist für ein MMO echt Top. Es ist nicht perfekt aber das erwartet man von einem MMO einfach nicht, wer schon länger MMOs spielt weis das. (12Jahre).
> 
> Die Story die Sprachausgabe die Atmosphäre bis dato ist 1a und da kann ein WoW einpacken. Wie weit die Vertonung geht etc ka aber der 1 eindruck der Beta und vom Spiel kam damals WoW nicht heran.
> 
> Zum ewigen leidigen Thema WoW vs ????? Wers toll findet solls spielen aber nicht ständig Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen........ Der eine mag Birnen der andere Äpfel. Wow ist defentiv nicht mehr das mass allerdinge! Die Zeiten sind vorbei.


 
Also als ich das erste Mal durch die Tore von Stormwind gelaufen bin hatte ich ein flaueres Gefühl im Magen als bei TOR. Natürlcih sieht TOR besser aus - heute. Aber damals war FÜR MICH WOW definitiv beeindruckender als TOR heute ist. Ach ja, hab eine aktuelle Graka.
Wie kommst Du darauf daß hier Äpfel mit Birnen vergliechen werden. Wenn die Entwickler schon meinen so viel vom WOW-Interface zu übernehmen, dann 
darf man die Spiele auch vergleichen  zumal beides MMOs sind.

Soviel dazu. 

Ich habe es nur kurz mit gemischten Gefühlen gespielt. Die Vertonung war klasse und motiviert, die Kämpfe finde ich nun mal (noch) nicht so prickelnd. Es ist eben ein MMO und kein AMMO  Ich werde mir es auf jeden Fall zulegen, auch wenn ich gemächlicher spielen werde als noch zu WOW Zeiten.


----------



## Svatlas (29. November 2011)

Muss ich nicht erläutern, genau lesen hilft  Und welche Entwickler kopieren heute nicht?!? Was ich gut oder schlecht finde müssen ja nicht alle anderen der gleichen Meinung sein.

WoW ist bunter ekiger und Star  Wars ist realistischer gestaltet und da liegen Welten zwischen. Und Die Grafik von WoW ist nunmal altbacken und dem heutigen Standard für eine solche Spieleschmiede wie Blizzard nicht mehr gerecht.

Wer wo welches Gefühl hat bei ist eh rein subjektiv.

P.S: Ich halte WoW aber dennoch für ein sehr gutes MMO weiterhin auch wenn ich es nicht mehr spiele


----------



## Spassbremse (30. November 2011)

Ich konnte SWTOR ebenfalls am WE testen, dabei hatte ich das Spiel eigentlich nicht wirklich auf dem Radar, da es ein MMO ist.
Und ich mag keine MMOs. 

Blöderweise mag ich Star Wars. Und blöderweise mag ich den "BioWare-Stil" (abgesehen von DA2 *hust*).
Nachdem mein Jedi-Ritter sein erstes Lichtschwert erhalten hatte, hatten sie mich. 
Und nachdem ich das erste Mal mit dem "Taxi" durch die Häuserschluchten von Coruscant schwebte, haben sie richtig fest zugepackt, die Schweine. 
Und nachdem man mir mein erstes Schiff überlassen hatte (und ich den ersten Raumkampf erlebt habe), war ich nur noch ein willenloser, sabbernder Fanboy. Verdammt.

Und was soll ich jetzt machen?
Ich mag keine MMOs. Spätestens dann, wenn ich andere Mitspieler, oder gar eine "Gilde" benötige, um im Spiel weiterzukommen, bin ich (wieder!) regelrecht angepisst. Entweder, man plant seine Freizeit dann um ein Computerspiel (im Falle einer Gilde), oder man erlebt ein blaues Wunder nach dem anderen mit einer Randomgroup (warum gibt's in MMOs eigentlich so eine erschreckend hohe Dichte an Vollidioten?). 
Bis jetzt haben mir die lieben Mitspieler jedenfalls regelmäßig MMOs versaut. Sei es das klassische "Oh, sorry Leute, meine Mama sagt, ich muss jetzt aufhören. CU!" (idealerweise der Heiler...) kurz vorm Endboss, oder "Ninjalooter" bzw. "Rohstoffgrabber"...Immersionkiller wie z.B. "LolZ!!! Goiiiiile Rüssi, Alder! Voll phat!"

Deshalb hoffe ich jetzt, dass man zumindest die komplette Story SOLO durchspielen kann und Gruppenquests rein optional sind.
Der Anschaffungspreis? Geschenkt.
Die monatlichen Kosten? Unwichtig.
Die dauerhafte Onlinebindung? Egal.
Storyrelevanter Fortschritt nur mit Gruppen möglich -> NOGO. 

Naja, abwarten...


----------



## chbdiablo (30. November 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...


 
Wenn du am Anfang Imperium spielst, würde ich dich schon fast einladen bei uns mitzumachen.


----------



## Rabowke (30. November 2011)

Toll ... Spassbremse wird eingeladen und ich, der Sith Bösewicht überhaupt, nicht. Dich merk ich mir chbdiablo! 



Es wird wohl RP-PvE Server geben, vllt. greift BioWare bzw. EA hier besser durch als Blizzard. Wobei das RP am Anfang von WoW wirklich in Ordnung war und Verstöße der r0xx0r kiddys auch schnell seitens der GMs geahndet wurden.

Aber heute interessiert das keine Sau mehr ...


----------



## Spassbremse (30. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Toll ... Spassbremse wird eingeladen und ich, der Sith Bösewicht überhaupt, nicht. Dich merk ich mir chbdiablo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, erfahrungsgemäß wird gegen "Atmosphärekiller" nur sehr halbherzig vorgegangen, logisch, denn auch das sind zahlende Kunden. Gerade bei SWTOR habe ich da so meine Bedenken: Man sieht sich als Gruppe einen Storydialog an und ein typisches ADHS-Kid mault sofort rum: "Maaaaann, klickt mal weiter...doofes Gelaber...will endlich weiter!!!"
So in etwa stelle ich mir das dann vor.

Bleibt also nur feste Gilde. Aber auch da hatte ich bis jetzt immer nur das Glück auf Mitspieler des Typs "Vorgarten-Nazi" zu treffen:

"Also, wir sind eine totaaaal lockere und ungezwungene Gilde. Allerdings haben wir ein monatliches Gildenpflichttreffen...und dann musst die mindestens einmal wöchentlich Raid X und Y mitmachen. Aber natürlich kannst Du Dir aussuchen, ob Mittwoch, oder Freitag Abend.
Wenn Du einmal nicht kannst, ist das kein Problem, aber bitte vorher rechtzeitig mit kurzer schriftlicher Begründung abmelden, ärztliches Attest wäre natürlich totaal supi! 
Alles in allem also totaaal locker bei uns, wie Du siehst."


----------



## Rabowke (30. November 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, erfahrungsgemäß wird gegen "Atmosphärekiller" nur sehr halbherzig vorgegangen, logisch, denn auch das sind zahlende Kunden. Gerade bei SWTOR habe ich da so meine Bedenken: Man sieht sich als Gruppe einen Storydialog an und ein typisches ADHS-Kid mault sofort rum: "Maaaaann, klickt mal weiter...doofes Gelaber...will endlich weiter!!!"
> So in etwa stelle ich mir das dann vor.


Hehe ... wobei ich dieses Feature echt cool finde. Gruppendialoge sind echt eine tolle Erfindung, selbst wenn man dem nur als Hologram beiwohnt.

Aber das vermittelt mir jedenfalls ein Gefühl wirklich dabei zu sein bzw. ein Teil der Geschichte zusein. Die Gesichtsanimationen tun ihr übriges.



> Bleibt also nur feste Gilde. Aber auch da hatte ich bis jetzt immer nur das Glück auf Mitspieler des Typs "Vorgarten-Nazi" zu treffen:
> 
> "Also, wir sind eine totaaaal lockere und ungezwungene Gilde. Allerdings haben wir ein monatliches Gildenpflichttreffen...und dann musst die mindestens einmal wöchentlich Raid X und Y mitmachen. Aber natürlich kannst Du Dir aussuchen, ob Mittwoch, oder Freitag Abend. Wenn Du einmal nicht kannst, ist das kein Problem, aber bitte vorher rechtzeitig mit kurzer schriftlicher Begründung abmelden, ärztliches Attest wäre natürlich totaal supi!
> Alles in allem also totaaal locker bei uns, wie Du siehst."


Hehe ... wobei ich in jedem MMO primär mit RL Kumpels gespielt hab. In der ersten Zeit waren wir fünf, d.h. absolut perfekt für Instanzen. 

Ich ToR werd ich nur spielen weil ein Kumpel von mir auch anfangen wird ... ansonsten gibts eigentlich immer eine mehr oder weniger erwachsene Gilde, die Frage ist nur was will man selbst. Bissle Aufgaben lösen, Story & Instanzen ist das natürlich ideal, hat man aber den Anspruch nach mehr, bei WoW waren das 10'er Raids, muss man halt was 'ernsthaftes' suchen.

Ich habs halt bei WoW erlebt, eine Gilde mit 30+ Mitgliedern, viel Spass an der Sache und einen festen Raidtermin ... nur wirklich viel erreichen konntest du nicht. Aber das ist, wie bereits erwähnt, dem Anspruch der eigenen Spielweise geschuldet. Will man mehr, braucht man meistens mehr Organisation und Struktur.


----------



## Vordack (30. November 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, erfahrungsgemäß wird gegen "Atmosphärekiller" nur sehr halbherzig vorgegangen, logisch, denn auch das sind zahlende Kunden. Gerade bei SWTOR habe ich da so meine Bedenken: Man sieht sich als Gruppe einen Storydialog an und ein typisches ADHS-Kid mault sofort rum: "Maaaaann, klickt mal weiter...doofes Gelaber...will endlich weiter!!!"
> So in etwa stelle ich mir das dann vor.
> 
> Bleibt also nur feste Gilde. Aber auch da hatte ich bis jetzt immer nur das Glück auf Mitspieler des Typs "Vorgarten-Nazi" zu treffen:
> ...


 
Also bei WOW habe ich mit Gilden gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Waren zwar nie die besten größten und so weiter, aber das ist ja auch nicht das wichtige  Ich denke noch freudig an die WOW-Anfangszeit zurück in der Worrel und ich zwei Gnome gespielt haben - meistens zusammen...

Sö ähnlich wünsche ich es mir bei TOR - zumindest mit nem Teil der Leute hier auf dem selben Server zu spielen, sich eventuell auch ne  PCGames Gilde zu gründen und ruhig die Welt und die Quests zu erkunden. Wenn man die richtigen Mitspieler hat und dazu noch im Ts ist bringt mir so ein Spiel wesentlich mehr Spaß als im SP-Modus


----------



## Spassbremse (30. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich habs halt bei WoW erlebt, eine Gilde mit 30+ Mitgliedern, viel Spass an der Sache und einen festen Raidtermin ... nur wirklich viel erreichen konntest du nicht. Aber das ist, wie bereits erwähnt, dem Anspruch der eigenen Spielweise geschuldet. Will man mehr, braucht man meistens mehr Organisation und Struktur.



Wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben habe, interessieren mich Raids (bzw. sog. "endcontent") überhaupt nicht. Ich will lediglich die komplette Story (und bei SWTOR gerne mit allen möglichen Charakteren) genießen. Raids, PvP, etc. sind maximal eine nette Dreingabe, die ich mir einmal ansehen würde, mehr nicht. Der -natürlich durchaus legitime- Wunsch vieler Spieler, in erster Linie die eigene Ausrüstung zu optimieren, hat mich noch nie sonderlich gejuckt. 

Im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich auch leider keine Freunde und Kumpels (mehr), die (noch) Computerspiele spielen, geschweige denn bereit wären, bei einem MMO mitzumachen. Mein bester Freund spielt zwar noch gelegentlich den ein, oder anderen Shooter, aber bei dem hat sich das auch komplett in Richtung "Vollzeitpapa" verschoben - nicht, dass das etwas schlechtes wäre, im Gegenteil. 

Also bleibt nur die Hoffnung, entweder das Spiel solo meistern zu können, oder aber für unvermeidbare Gruppenquests Glück zu haben, in einer netten Gruppe zu landen...


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Storyrelevanter Fortschritt nur mit Gruppen möglich -> NOGO.


 
Was deine Charakter-Story angeht, wird das nicht passieren - Heldengebiete (4+ Spieler) sind keine Pflicht und ebenso Flashpoints, obwohl die echt gut gemacht sind.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was deine Charakter-Story angeht, wird das nicht passieren - Heldengebiete (4+ Spieler) sind keine Pflicht und ebenso Flashpoints, obwohl die echt gut gemacht sind.



Das hört sich zumindest nicht schlecht an, wobei mich gerade die Verteidigung der Esseles (am Anfang) schon gereizt hätte.


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das hört sich zumindest nicht schlecht an, wobei mich gerade die Verteidigung der Esseles (am Anfang) schon gereizt hätte.


 
Die kannst du mit ~15 auch Locker allein angehen ^^ und später mit 50 nochmal im schweren Modus in einer Gruppe spielen.
Btw. die erste beiden Flashpoints (Esseles und Black Talon) sind vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her Kinderkram - schon ab The Hammer zieht der Schwierigkeitsgrad gehörig an. Directive 7, also ein Flashpoint für Stufe 50 kann man ohne Gruppenspiel nicht wirklich schaffen. Aber das würde ich gar nicht kritisieren, denn meist vermissen die Leute ja den MMO-Faktor in SWTOR, der hier auf  jeden Fall notwendig ist. ^^

Ich würde mich aber trotzdem nicht auf die gefühlten "Speedruns" der ersten beiden Flashpoints und des Level-Fortschritts vom Test-Wochenende verlassen, wenn Entwickler lockern für solche Tests ja gern mal die ein oder andere Schraube, damit die Tester zu Testzwecken schneller vorankommen. D.h. zum Release kanns schon wieder härter werden. Ich habe bspw. schon drei unterschiedliche "Versionen" (unterschiedliche Builds) der Esseles gespielt. Einmal sind wir schon am ersten Boss gescheitert. ^^


----------



## chbdiablo (30. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Toll ... Spassbremse wird eingeladen und ich, der Sith Bösewicht überhaupt, nicht. Dich merk ich mir chbdiablo!



Ohje, einerseits zeugen deine Gelüste nach Rache und dein Zorn davon, dass du ein erstklassiger Sith Lord sein wirst, andererseits hab ich auch deshalb Angst vor dir und bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dir im Spiel über den Weg laufen möchte. 

Zu RP kann ich nach 4+ Jahren Herr der Ringe Online nur sagen, dass es auf dem deutschen RP Server eigentlich überhaupt nicht gut durchgesetzt wurde (von offizieller Seite) - ich hab aber auf dem Server auch nur mal reingeschnuppert. Was man so gelesen hat, war das aber nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei und ich denke, dass es in SW größtenteils auch so laufen wird. Hier muss man sich leider auf Freunde und Bekannte verlassen, denn in öffentlichen Bereichen betreiben selbst auf nem RP Server wohl nicht sehr viele wirkliches RP.
Meine schönsten RP Momente (wenn auch nicht viele) hatte ich auf einem ganz normalen Server damals, schön wars! Man muss sich einfach mit den richtigen Leuten zusammentun. Spätestens als wir als Musik und Gauklergruppe in Bree oder der 21. Halle gespielt haben war das schon toll.  

Bei den Gilden ist das immer ein schwieriger Spagat. Die perfekte Gilde mit relativ wenig Mitgliedern, die alle gute Freunde werden und locker spielen aber es trotzdem schaffen, am Ende jeden Boss selbst in Hardmodes o.ä. zu besiegen, ist leider nur schwer zu erreichen.
Hier gibt es oft Gilden, die zwar ganz nett sind, sich gegenseitig helfen etc, aber den Endcontent nicht bestreiten, weil sie es einfach nicht schaffen oder gar nicht erst wollen. Genauso gibt es auch die Raidsippen wo dann Disziplin, Pünktlichkeit und weitere solcher Punkte ganz oben auf der Liste stehen, dafür dann das soziale Miteinander leidet und man nur eine Zweckgemeinschaft bildet. Schwierig, diese Angelegenheit ist. 

Zu den ersten Instanzen kann ich bisher nur sagen, dass ich sie relativ leicht fand - inkl. Hammer-Station. Hat man einen dabei, der nur ein paar Level höher ist als die Anforderung, kommt man sogar ohne echten Heiler relativ leicht durch. Naja, ich warte dann mal weiter bis die Beta-Server wieder online gehen.


----------



## Rabowke (30. November 2011)

Schön ... RP hab ich damals in WoW auf einem Server ziemlich gut durchgezogen, einen mürrischen und fiesen Hexenmeister. Danach haben wir RP Server gewählt weil dort, jedenfalls am Anfang, keine "ZOMFG, giev epix pls!"-Kinder rumgelaufen sind und man so durchaus interessante Kontakte geknüpft hat.

Aber das hat massig nachgelassen ... u.a. auch weil Blizzard als Betreiber nicht mehr durchgegriffen hat. Wahrscheinlich bedingt durch ihren Erfolg und der Masse an Spielern, dass kann man wohl nicht per Hand kontrollieren und automatische 'Filter' greifen bestimmt mal ins Klo.

Auch wenn es egoistisch ist, ich möchte auf RP Servern in Ruhe spielen, wenn andere RP machen ist das absolut in Ordnung und ich werd definitiv nicht stören, aber aktiv dran beteiligen werd ich mich nicht. Ich hab halt weiterhin die Hoffnung das auf RP Servern keine Vollspaten rumrennen.


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab halt weiterhin die Hoffnung das auf RP Servern keine Vollspaten rumrennen.





RP-Server sind allein wegen der Namensregulierung ein muss. Während der Beta ohne Stresstest-Ansturm liefen schon Darthdarth, Darth-Eviljesus und Gott rum.


----------



## Rabowke (30. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> [...] und Gott rum.


Mensch, dann hättest du doch Hallo sagen können. Gott ist mein Main, bescheiden wie ich nunmal bin!


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schön ... RP hab ich damals in WoW auf einem Server ziemlich gut durchgezogen, einen mürrischen und fiesen Hexenmeister. Danach haben wir RP Server gewählt weil dort, jedenfalls am Anfang, keine "ZOMFG, giev epix pls!"-Kinder rumgelaufen sind und man so durchaus interessante Kontakte geknüpft hat.
> 
> Aber das hat massig nachgelassen ... u.a. auch weil Blizzard als Betreiber nicht mehr durchgegriffen hat. Wahrscheinlich bedingt durch ihren Erfolg und der Masse an Spielern, dass kann man wohl nicht per Hand kontrollieren und automatische 'Filter' greifen bestimmt mal ins Klo.
> 
> Auch wenn es egoistisch ist, ich möchte auf RP Servern in Ruhe spielen, wenn andere RP machen ist das absolut in Ordnung und ich werd definitiv nicht stören, aber aktiv dran beteiligen werd ich mich nicht. Ich hab halt weiterhin die Hoffnung das auf RP Servern keine Vollspaten rumrennen.


 
So die ersten 2-3 Jahre wurde ja auch in WoW sehr viel RP gemacht. Bis irgendwann "Kiddies" und lauter PVPler im Überfluss auf die Rollenspielserver kamen. Über die Jahre hinweg haben sich die Rollenspieler dann immer mehr zurückgezogen, sind auf andere Server gewechselt oder haben ganz aufgehört. Wie soll man auch mit Leuten RP machen, wenn dann nur ein "lol" "rofl" "xD" zurückkommt? Dadurch war das RP irgendwann komplett tot, was sehr schade war.


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mensch, dann hättest du doch Hallo sagen können. Gott ist mein Main, bescheiden wie ich nunmal bin!


 
Ich dachte du warst DarthJarJar...


----------

